

Justin Bieber, Venture Capitalist, has been investing since 2009 - theatraine
http://www.businessinsider.com/oh-no-justin-bieber-is-on-the-cover-of-forbesfor-investing-in-startups-2012-5

======
jonah
His manager, Scott 'Scooter' Braun, is Universal Music's first entrepreneur in
residence:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3979647>

------
theatraine
I'm impressed by his business savvy considering his young age, but he owes at
least part of his fame to technology and social media, due to his YouTube
start. And he's very rich. That helps.

~~~
samstave
It's not his business savvy per se - its his savvy in ensuring he has sound
advisors to encourage and assist in this.

------
samstave
The Ashton Kutcher model. Good for him.

